# Fake blueberries



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Fake blueberries in muffins/cerals/etc.
Google "fake blueberries in cereals".
I guess we will continue to buy a pint of berries on most trips to the store. I expect the maple syrup that I buy in a store to be fake, but I think my blueberries in a muffin should be real.

L & O


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Those aren't real blueberries in the Jiffy muffin mix I buy??


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely pays to read ingredients. Much of the fruit in the cereals you buy are just dyed, flavored apples.

KW


----------

